# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] Free Clash Royale Bot

## maozao

Hello.

I've been working in a new bot for Clash Royale, it's available for free: Clash Royale Bot - The best bot for Clash Royale! It is FREE!

clashroyalebot.com.br

I hope you enjoy.

----------


## Proxymus

How Test this? 
:S

----------


## Kureka

I got this message when open website:

This Account has been suspended.
Contact your hosting provider for more information.

----------

